# Barber's Adagio for String's...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

What a beautiful piece of music! I have heard it twice since yesterday and I must say it pulled at my emotions. Was this music used in any films?

Also been listening to Bachs Brandenburg Concerto's- excellent!!

Thanks for the suggestions as well as the links. I should be able to read music by this time on Monday thanks to Ricci's web site  ok maybe a little longer 

Peace
Hawk


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

As for the Adagio - it's quite a famous piece, at least in the USofA. Have an ear out on a 9/11 anniversary. It has been used in the movie _Platoon_. While I wasn't immediately "pulled" by this piece, as strange as it may seem, it was the choral version of the same work, _Agnus Dei_(a later transcription by Barber himself), that really made it a favourite.

And as for Ricci's website, everytime I sit in front of the comp. to start learning, I never seem to go beyond the page on measures.   I don't think it's boring, because I want to learn, at the least, to read music and know the basic terminology and definitions.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Heavens....that Adagio is the 2nd movement of Barber's String Quartet Op 11. 

The choral version is....no comment.....


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Frasier,
Would you elaborate a little. Are you saying that you enjoy B's String Quartet and NOT the choral version??

Peace
Hawk


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Hawk,

I agree with your sentiments regarding Barber's Adagio for Strings. I've not heard the choral version, so I cannot comment on it. I'm content to stick with the string version.


----------

